# Atwood 3002 Jack



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

My jack was making some unhappy noises so I decided to take the top off and add some grease. When I got the top off I was amaized at how little grease there was on the gears







. The jack is only 9 months old so I would expect more than this. I did not see a way to get to the mian lead screw so stuffed grease under the gears as best I could. Needless to say I added plenty and it appears to be smoother now.

Just wondered what others had experienced and how long do the jacks last before needing replacement?

David


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

David,

We have had our Atwood jack for over a year now with no signs of weakness yet. I'm hoping it lasts for as long as we have the trailer!

Did the manual recommend greasing the jack? I ask because, depending on the metal used for the internal parts, regular grease may not be appropriate.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Ya mean we gotta grease these things







Oh no not another trailer task


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I haven't added any grease to my jack
but it does make a little noise so I guess i'll have to take look see

Don


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Man, I get enough grease on me when hitching and unhitching. I keep my Equalizer lubed and no matter how careful I am cleaning the excess, I still manage to get it on me while hooking up.

I hate to think how much more I'd get on me if the electric jack has to be greased!

Guess I'll double check the manuel specs this weekend.









Dan


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> still manage to get it on me while hooking up.


All right! I'm not the only one.









Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

...another thing to do each year.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

This is a really great question, one that I have been asking myself. With the Equal-i-zer hitch the jack really gets a workout and my opinion would be that it needs to be serviced.

One of these days I will remember to consult the owners manual for the jack....

Scott


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Did the manual recommend greasing the jack?
> [snapback]121988[/snapback]​


Yes it did recommend removing the top to add grease once a year. I did not take much notice on grease recommendation but stuffed bearing grease in. The gears were metal but I am not sure on any of the seals. There was no gasket on top just an overlapping joint around the perimeter of the lid.

I also put a smear on the leg extension as it looked scoured from contact. I will know how well it worked when I have used it a few times.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OutbackPM said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Did the manual recommend greasing the jack?
> ...


Thanks for the info, PM!









I will add that to my list for the next trip
(BTW, Did I say Thanks PM!







)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

